# physical shape before boot camp



## Gontire (26 Jul 2006)

Hi, i've just been accept and i will start the boot camp in not very long. Just want to know before these "hell week" if i will be okay or i will be the guy crawling in the mud and yelled at by the sergent.

Im 17 years old, not very big
5.10,  152 lbs ( no fat mass )

I've start trained myself at the gym like 1 month and a half ago and when i start, i was weighting 138 lbs.
During one month, I run alot and i'm now running 2.4 km in 10 min. 

In muscular endurance

chin up like this guy http://www.donoliver.co.nz/images/Chin-Up-Man.gif : near 4 and a half ( lol)

leg press: 2 and half plate
bench press (flat) : 37 each side
squat : plate of 33 each side
push up: around 30

Just tell me if i am not ready or if i am very not ready lol


----------



## Rice0031 (26 Jul 2006)

Do some searches, you'll find a lot of good information on what you need to know.
And by "a lot", I mean a whole freaking truck load.

Search something like "bmq tips" or "physical fitness" etc.
Also, there is a whole sub-forum dedicated to this topic (you posted in it...)

Stick to your training and I'm sure you'll do fine. ...The same way I'm sure I'll do fine when _I_ go to BMQ :dontpanic:


----------



## IrishCanuck (26 Jul 2006)

I hate sounding like a prick, but you might need to work on spelling and grammar as well.


----------



## TrooperHibbs (29 Jul 2006)

hey, wether or not you can bench 50 pounds or 300 pounds, or if your 60lbs or 200 lbs, it all comes down to pushing yourself. train yourself by lifting weights that are like 25 lbs, find a weight that you can lift several times, and keep lifting it over and over and over past your designated amount of reps, and when you begin to lose strength keep lifting, when you cant lift anymore, bite your lip and keep trying to lift it because that's what they do. i had to do pushups as a course and you are pushed to do more then you ever thought you could.


----------



## paracowboy (29 Jul 2006)

IrishCanuck said:
			
		

> I hate sounding like a prick, but you might need to work on spelling and grammar as well.


he's Francophone. His English is far better than my French.



			
				Rice0031 said:
			
		

> Do some searches, you'll find a lot of good information on what you need to know.
> And by "a lot", I mean a whole freaking truck load.
> 
> Search something like "bmq tips" or "physical fitness" etc.
> ...


what he said.

Gontire, after 30-some posts,  I'm going to give you the benefit of the doubt and assume that nobody in the French forums told you this:


> MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html
> 
> Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446
> 
> ...



Luck. Bon Chance.


----------



## Gontire (31 Jul 2006)

TrooperHibbs said:
			
		

> hey, wether or not you can bench 50 pounds or 300 pounds, or if your 60lbs or 200 lbs, it all comes down to pushing yourself. train yourself by lifting weights that are like 25 lbs, find a weight that you can lift several times, and keep lifting it over and over and over past your designated amount of reps, and when you begin to lose strength keep lifting, when you cant lift anymore, bite your lip and keep trying to lift it because that's what they do. i had to do pushups as a course and you are pushed to do more then you ever thought you could.



thx for the suggestion


----------



## Cote (16 Oct 2006)

You mentioned you trained in muscle endurance, which is important.

But you don't want to ignore strength, also start working out with operation in mind. I understand you haven't done training yet and might not know what to totally expect.

Consider these. 

Running with a little bit of weight on your shoulders. Nothing like a huge backpack but just a little as to simulate helmet and tac vest, you will be running with a rifle loaded mags, grenades, other crap. You wouldn't think but with a bit of weight running becomes hard.

Running up hills, with weight without. 

Go to the gym and start a basic weight training regime, 3 days. 1st day you work your chest and tricepts, 2nd back and bicepts, then 3rd day is legs. Heres a ryme, Chest and Tri, Back and Bi, and Legs.

Then constantly be doing situps push ups, and google "core training" I reccomend that. If you did that until your basic you will be laughing and have a much easier time.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2006)

Cote said:
			
		

> You mentioned you trained in muscle endurance, which is important.
> 
> But you don't want to ignore strength, also start working out with operation in mind. I understand you haven't done training yet and might not know what to totally expect.
> 
> ...



His last post was 05 Sept 06 and this thread was started in July so I think you are wasting bandwidth.


----------



## Cote (16 Oct 2006)

if someone else was reading this with the same question as the author then my post will benefit them aswell.


----------



## kincanucks (16 Oct 2006)

Cote said:
			
		

> if someone else was reading this with the same question as the author then my post will benefit them aswell.




Oh really and you are?


----------



## Cote (16 Oct 2006)

I've been on my own quest to find out whats works for me with respect to fitness in the army. I'm not a personal trainer however my advice is good as I tried to bring to light that you can be in great shape, yet still struggle within an army context. Remember there are a many types of fitness, someone who is a marathon runner on an SQ will have no problems with morning running yet may have difficulties with section attacks and ruk marches. Crosstraining is what I've found to work for me. I don't understand why your being somewhat hostile to me either.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Oct 2006)

Cote said:
			
		

> ..........  I'm not a personal trainer .......



That is the point.  We do have many Topics on physical training.  They have advice from some people a lot more qualifications than you.  We do not need another topic on the subject that may cause someone with little knowledge, or experience, injury; because you gave unqualified advice.


----------



## aesop081 (16 Oct 2006)

Your blank profile may have something to do with that........as far as we know you are the guy in charge of fries at Harvey's and weight 500 lbs..........


----------



## Cote (16 Oct 2006)

I see your point of view, that makes sense...


----------



## SoF (30 Oct 2006)

Strength and your overall physical fitness plays a role in bmq but your attitude is by far more important. Being "buff" may win you the top athlete award but thats about it. Having a negative attutude towards everything at basic will get the instructors pissed off at you; I learned that the hard way. It's hard to look at someones physical stats and tell how well they'll do in basic training. I knew plenty of people who were built like an ox but didn't take bmq seriously and ended up doing 3 or 4 hours of fire picket duty during their bed time. There are so many varriables that make it  difficult to judge how well you will do based on your physical shape. You may not perform like you did at home with only 6 hours of sleep a day, or just 3 square meals per day, or intense heat or cold. Your body will adapt to these conditions with in a few weeks but it is true the first 2 weeks will be hell. So take that advice however you want but keep in mind bmq is all about how much effort you put in.


----------



## gnome123 (30 Oct 2006)

SoF said:
			
		

> Strength and your overall physical fitness plays a role in bmq but your attitude is by far more important. Being "buff" may win you the top athlete award but thats about it. Having a negative attutude towards everything at basic will get the instructors pissed off at you; I learned that the hard way. It's hard to look at someones physical stats and tell how well they'll do in basic training. I knew plenty of people who were built like an ox but didn't take bmq seriously and ended up doing 3 or 4 hours of fire picket duty during their bed time. There are so many varriables that make it  difficult to judge how well you will do based on your physical shape. You may not perform like you did at home with only 6 hours of sleep a day, or just 3 square meals per day, or intense heat or cold. Your body will adapt to these conditions with in a few weeks but it is true the first 2 weeks will be hell. So take that advice however you want but keep in mind bmq is all about how much effort you put in.



That just makes me more confident... Thanks  ;D


----------

